# New buttons look great!



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Just wanted to let you know the new buttons look very nice! Are these a new mod from vBulletin?
MT


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Nope just a new button set. Do you realy like them? They are the closest I can get to the theme. They seem to stick out alot. I also need to change a few others when I can find buttons I like. 

On a side note, it looks like I maybe working something out with a graphics design where he'll do graphics for me in exchange for me providing hosting. Still got some kinks to work out with that though.


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Yikes! I think they stand out like a sore thumb! Too bright!


----------

